# Any Pygmy Breeders in WA state?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking into starting my own Kinder line. This is a few years out, and I have the Nubians already. I'm just wondering if there are Pygmy breeders here in WA on here, and if you offer stud service? I'm pretty sure I'm eventually going to end up with some in the future, it would be kind of exciting to start my own line


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just saw a Pygmy buck for sale in Bellevue on CL today....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

He must have sold, because he isn't there now... I really didn't want to buy one, although I might have too..


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Not many breeders do stud service... If you go to to NPGA website, NPGA-Pygmy.com, the breeder directory is on there.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

bbpygmy said:


> Not many breeders do stud service... If you go to to NPGA website, NPGA-Pygmy.com, the breeder directory is on there.


I actually did that after I posted here.... Thanks


----------

